

The Beatles vs. The Flock Of Seagulls - Is Your Company A One-hit Wonder? - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/be-the-beatles-not-the-flock-of-seagulls-entrepreneur-infochachkie/
The Beatles vs. The Flock Of Seagulls - Is Your Company A One-hit Wonder?
======
jamesbritt
"One factor, other than talent, that distinguished The Flock and The Beatles
was the characteristics of their respective Core Team members. The Beatles’
encompassed the traits found in successful teams of all kinds. In contrast,
The Flock’s Core Team was weak, which resulted in their career taking on the
trajectory of a bottle rocket."

Did the author learn all about the The Flock from watching VH1? This seems to
be begging the question. They failed, and failure comes from weak core teams,
so they must have been a weak core team.

